# List Of Useful Utilities.



## anandk (May 25, 2006)

here is a list of some small freeware utilities i have compiled, which do not require installation. 
just paste all these tinies in a separate folder. 
i have given a one-line detail with the links.
i have found them to be quite useful at times :

a2hijack
allows u to view and edit configured autoruns, services, addons, processes, etc
*www.hijackfree.com/

active ports
lets u view, query and terminate ur active ports
*www.ntutility.com/?from=prog_aports

adsspy
searches for hidden ads streams on ur computer
*www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/

gdata anti-worm
xclnt worm removal tool
*www.gdata.pl/eng

bootvis
defrags ur bootfiles for faster startup.
www.microsoft.com

bugoff
patches critical ie vulnerabilities
*www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html

cwshredder
searches for and fixes the dreade coolwebsearch spyware
*www.trendmicro.com/cwshredder/

dcombob
patches the windows dcom vilnerability
*grc.com/dcom

dead pixel tester
check ur monitor for deadpixels
www.dps.uk.com

delete doctor
delete locked/sticky files
www.diskcleaners.com

dsktop renamer
rename ur mycom, mydoc, my netwrkplaces, recyclebin, etc easily to anything
www.iconico.com

dial-a-fix
fix some imp windows vulnerabilities
*djlizard.net/

hijackthis
a general browser hijacker and malware detector
ww.tomcoyote.org

index.dat scanner
see whats inside ur index.dat file; be prepared for surprises.
*www.extramile.ro/

keyfinder
find and change ur xp/ofice keys
*www.magicaljellybean.com/

power defragmenter
fast defrager..really fast
www.sysinternals.com

registry guides
xclnt guide to the windows registry
www.winguides.com

shoot the messenger
manage windows spam facilitating messenger service
*grc.com/mail.htm

startbtn renamer
rename ur start button
www.startbtn.main-page.com

start renamer
rename ur start button
*members.fortunecity.com/rbnwares1/index.html

sysrestorepoint
create system restore point in one-click
*bertk.mvps.org/html/srscripts.html

universal plug and play
manage UPnP easily
*grc.com/mail.htm

unstoppable cd copier
copies corrupted cd files or parts therof
www.roadkil.net

update hosts
manage ur hosts file
*www.aldostools.com/

winaudit
audit and getinfo about ur entire pc
*www.pxserver.com/

remove xphotfix
remove the unrequired file of ur win hotfixes/patches
*www.dougknox.com/

xpy
xclnt tool to fix widows security issues. MUST HAVE !
*xpy.whyeye.org/

zonedout
add to and manage ur restricted internet zone
*www.funkytoad.com/

i hope u find this list useful.
if u have any additions; pls do so. 
it will help make the list comprehensive and useful to us, in future searches.
i have restricted to small, installation-free, freeware, general utilities only


----------



## rahul_becks23 (May 25, 2006)

thats ok,but do ya think that we can install n use all of these programs


----------



## enigmatic.manas (May 26, 2006)

hey man anand u rock dude...................very helpful information............keep it up................awesome


----------



## jamyang312 (May 27, 2006)

man, that's a long list!
people shud appreciate such attempts to showcase some useful freewares!


----------



## sting (Jun 7, 2006)

Big myth here that I have to bust: BootVis *doesn't optimize* your system, it traces the amount of time a system boot takes.  It _incidentally_ forces ProcessIdleTasks() (so that all boot traces/timings are accurate).  ProcessIdleTasks() _may or may not_ contain a deferred MFT defrag/layout optimization.  Notice that you can't directly download BootVis from Microsoft.com any longer - that's because Microsoft wants the perpetuated myth to stop as well.  So many tweaker kiddies were downloading it for almost no reason.

ProcessIdleTasks() runs no more than one time every 3 days, during idle periods.  You can use the aforementioned Dial-a-fix to force PITs yourself (it's in the Tools dialog), or simply launch the command via Start > Run:

rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 7, 2006)

That is no myth, that was made a myth by Microsoft so that ppl wd think abt shifting to vista when itz available (some say vista has better boot times. And MS want that to remain true, the best way is to get rid of Bootvis for winxp, or else winxp wd beat vista in boot times) So they even threw it out of their servers

Bootvis does optimize ur system.Also it traces. There is a option called optimize in it, use it and see the difference.

Get bootvis  off a p2p or here
*www.soft32.com/download/63-72264/bootvis.msi
*www.soft32.com/Download/Free/BootVis/4-19687-1.html

BTW, the keyfinder is detected as "not-a-virusSWTool.Win32.RAS" by Kaspersky latest definitions.


----------



## sting (Jun 7, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> That is no myth, that was made a myth by Microsoft so that ppl wd think abt shifting to vista when itz available (some say vista has better boot times. And MS want that to remain true, the best way is to get rid of Bootvis for winxp, or else winxp wd beat vista in boot times) So they even threw it out of their servers



Where did you get this bull**** about BootVis being discontinued because Microsoft feared people could make their XP systems boot faster than Vista?  That's the most retarded thing I've ever heard.  It's especially funny, since BootVis came out _before Longhorn development even started_, and was discontinued shortly after SP2 was released.

Microsoft's old BootVis download page stated that it was removed for exactly the reasons I specified - people were downloading it just for the feature that is already built into SP2 (that you can run yourself) - ProcessIdleTasks (which is what the Optimize command does).


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 8, 2006)

bootvis does a lot more than that and i too use sp2, after downloading and optimizing my system using it my startup time reduced to abt 2 mins from 3:30 mins. 



> Where did you get this bull**** about BootVis being discontinued because Microsoft feared people could make their XP systems boot faster than Vista? That's the most retarded thing I've ever heard. It's especially funny, since BootVis came out before Longhorn development even started, and was discontinued shortly after SP2 was released.



Thatz no bs. and dat was my own opinion and i strongly blive dat ms did that for that.


----------



## anandk (Jun 11, 2006)

ms discontinued support for bootvis...that apart...
i use bootvis and i find that it makes a positive difference !


----------



## santu_29 (Jun 15, 2006)

great collection dude... you rock man...


----------



## anandk (Aug 25, 2006)

majorgeeks must-have free download list.

hi, here is a nice (new?) link i just came across :

*www.majorgeeks.com/page.php?id=20


----------



## EagerBeaver (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice List and  Very useful. Wiil try startbutton renamer and some others.......


----------



## MysticHalo (Aug 26, 2006)

some major freeware sites(may include shareware as well)-:

MAJORGEEKS
SoftPEDIA
SofoTEX
BrotherSoft
FreeCountry
Addict3d


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Aug 26, 2006)

nice list .....i will try power defragmente


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 27, 2006)

in this page *3d2f.com/tags/list/  there's all kind of s/w, (freeware/shareware), some are interesting, like baby names (not free ware) useful for just married people


----------



## anandk (Sep 25, 2006)

here is a nice freeware utility for converting word files into pdf documents

PDF ReDirect v 2.0
click *www.exp-systems.com/

................................................

Eraser is a nice secure data removal tool, which allows you to remove sensitive data from your hard drive by overwriting it with carefully selected patterns. 

*www.tolvanen.com/eraser/


----------



## satyamy (Oct 10, 2006)

Great
Thanks a lot


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 10, 2006)

thanx man...did a gr8 job

Cheers~!


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 10, 2006)

tnx anandk, lots of useful tools.


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 10, 2006)

hi anyone can pls tell me is there any English to Hindi or Hindi to English dictionary software available?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks man !


----------



## anandk (Oct 10, 2006)

Drive Icon Changer 1.0.5.2  
*www.freewarefiles.com/program_9_102_23614.html


Quote:
Originally Posted by pra_2006
hi anyone can pls tell me is there any English to Hindi or Hindi to English dictionary software available? 

*www.shabdkosh.com/downloads


----------



## anandk (Dec 1, 2006)

found some more FREEWARE :

*Porn Filter *is an Intelligent porn sites block software!It has a special Intelligent Porn Content Filtering Engine.Just install it without any setting,it will auto block all porn websites smartly.It doesn't care of which kind of webbrowser you use,it can works fine with all kinds of webbrowsers. 
Download Link: *www.netdogsoft.com/netdogpornfilter.exe 

*KidRocket is a FREE Kids Web Browser*, designed for Kids to safely surf the internets top child related web sites. Each human edited, hand picked site offers many fun, educational and interactive activities for children and parents alike. New password-protected Parental Admin Area, New GUI, over 200 custom colors, offline math flashcards. Keep your children safe on the web, learn, play games and have fun with KidRocket! Parental controls, Freeware 
Link: *www.kidrocket.org/KidRocket_10b2.exe

*Frostzone KidSafe *is another Internet browsing system created to keep children secure while browsing the Internet.
*www.download.com/Frostzone-KidSafe/3000-2356_4-10596654.html?tag=lst-0-4


----------



## sanjuz (Dec 18, 2006)

hi... start button rename link is not working.... please upload new link.. or 


Thanks


----------



## forever (Dec 18, 2006)

hey anand, culd u suggest some text to speech freeware , thnx


----------



## anandk (Dec 18, 2006)

here u go :

StartBtn Renamer 2.02
*www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/StartBtn-Renamer.shtml

Text To Speech Freeware
*www.freesoft411.com/freeware/text-to-speech.html


----------

